# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Sustanon 250 (Organon/India) & Deca-Durabolin 50 (Org./Holland) Fakes

## FIN_TT

Hello!

I have the following Sustanon 250 and Deca -Durabolin 50 amps that I know for sure to be fakes. 

*The question is what are these ampoules containing?* Are these working at all? The pictures are little shady so here comes some details.

Sustanon 250:
Organon India
Batch No: 252287
Mfg. Date: 11/03
Exp. Date: 10/07
Other data: E.g. the label does not match exactly any real picture seen here. Especially date and batch number are printed differently compared to real amps and with the same ink than the label (not quite sure but it seems like that).

Deca-Durabolin:
N.V. Organon OSS Holland
22989/310
Exp. date: 2008-11
373537
Other data: E.g. date and batch number are printed differently compared to real amps and with the same ink than the label.

+ Both oils are exactly with the same colour! It has to be quite big incident that they had used exactly the same colour oil in Holland and India!

I have a slightly hunch that russian mutha****ers have made these fakes!

All data are welcome!

----------


## Geriguy

> *The question is what are these ampoules containing?* Are these working at all? The pictures are little shady so here comes some details.


Nobody knows it. Send it to a lab for testing.
Maybe plain oil. Or oil with some bacteria in it. Or 20-30mg test prop.
You won't know without a labtest

----------


## FIN_TT

I was too hasty to claim Sustanon amps I got to be faked. Actually it seems that these Sustanon amps can be valid. I checked that Organon is really making Sustanon in India and I also found a quite good picture of the real stuff and my amps seems to be quite similar.

Can someone provide solid information about these Sustanon amps, plz. Any pictures of fakes or real stuff would be nice.

----------


## Geriguy

This kind of susta is heavily faked!


*If you got the amps in a blister pack of 5 (like on the picture in your second post) it is 100% good to go! But if you got the amps without the blister I won't use them!* It can be also real, but too risky to use them...

The reason: The fake amps look totally like the real deal. Those are perfect made fakes (from russia). But the fakers can't copy the blister pack, so they sell the amps without the blister.

----------


## Geriguy

And your deca is fake!
(Organon never produce amps with rounded label corners!)

----------


## FIN_TT

Yep, I do know that those Deca -amps are fake for sure. Sustanon amps were without blister, so there is a big change that Sustanon too is a fake. 

Damn, it is a really hard to find legit stuff here in Finland today. Almost all the stuff is faked thanks to our russian f(r)iends  :0piss:

----------


## Muscle Enhancement

deca fake, you know that, susta...possible fake. if it comes from same source, def. fake imo.

----------


## king diamond

[QUOTE=FIN_TT]Hello!

I have the following Sustanon 250 and Deca -Durabolin 50 amps that I know for sure to be fakes. 

*The question is what are these ampoules containing?* Are these working at all? The pictures are little shady so here comes some details.

Sustanon 250:
Organon India
Batch No: 252287
Mfg. Date: 11/03
Exp. Date: 10/07
Other data: E.g. the label does not match exactly any real picture seen here. Especially date and batch number are printed differently compared to real amps and with the same ink than the label (not quite sure but it seems like that).

Deca-Durabolin:
N.V. Organon OSS Holland
22989/310
Exp. date: 2008-11
373537
Other data: E.g. date and batch number are printed differently compared to real amps and with the same ink than the label.

+ Both oils are exactly with the same colour! It has to be quite big incident that they had used exactly the same colour oil in Holland and India!

I have a slightly hunch that russian mutha****ers have made these fakes!

FIN i have 40 of those sust amps!!! havent taken them yet but what the fvck r they real or not??? mine didn't come in blister packs either!!! now i'm sweatin this shyt!!!!!!!!! :Evil2:  please let me know what u find out i'll see what i can find out also

----------


## Muscle Enhancement

Who cares what's inside and if it works??????????? Maybe they are full with testosterone among bacteria, would you inject that in your sistem? just dump the f***** fake stuff...not worth having a infection over a couple dollars.

----------


## Geriguy

Very true!

----------


## jayheero

your deca looks fake but sustanon is made in india mine look the same but came in blister packs of 5 your sustanon looks real to be bro it has the green halograms all the sustanon from india organon stuff majority of it is good stuff bro.

----------


## zeapoorte

Don't know about Deca but Your sustanon is 100% fake,there should be in a hard pack and the ampules are not like real India Sustanon

----------


## gixxerboy1

this thread is about 6 years old. I dont think he is still curous about them

----------

